# Surfside run Tues. rounding up crew



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm heading out tomorrow early out of Surfside, & rounding up a crew. Looks like maybe room for 3. Usual split on expenses, no booze, no banana's, no drugs. Hit me up asap if you want to go. Aiming for 50-70 miles out all day affair. Drops for Snaps, Grouper, AJ's, & some trolling for Mahi's, & Hoo's. Hit some weeds for Ling. Wade 832-687-5426


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i would like to go...
tony


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

can someone tell me what is meant by no banana's im assuming were not talking fruit here.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> can someone tell me what is meant by no banana's im assuming were not talking fruit here.


bananas = bad luck offshore


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dang..I cant wait till Sunday. Though I must..and going out further this run.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Banans are always the first fruit to spoil and mixed with other fruit will shorten the shelf life of a ships provisions. This was the case before refrigeration on masted ships making the crew ill and spoil their food. They also carried spiders and bugs that have lethal bites. Fruit was a prized provision because of the vitamins and water content, especially oranges. So bananas = bad luck


----------



## black bay stealth (Jul 30, 2008)

*learned something*

i learned something today thanks


----------

